# DSLR hook up to Samsung Galaxy tablet 3



## faustinblack (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent camera that can hook up to my Galaxy 3 tablet. I like messing with my pictures on it. And I'm a newbie, so be nice


----------



## tank121 (Nov 30, 2013)

My Nikon D5100 hooks up nicely to my son's Nexus 7 android tablet via USB and an adapter. One app I've used is Dlsr dashboard which gives you live view on a 7" screen.


----------



## steveraw (Nov 30, 2013)

Well you can try a Leica M9, or may be a Sony.
That's what i would suggest from a photographer point of view.


----------

